# Philippines is an easy mode for JBW guys.



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Do a Tinder experiment. Location: Manila. If you don't get 500 matches in a week you are truly subhuman.

Caveats:

-General quality of girls is low.

-A lot of transsexuals, but if you are picky like me you will swipe left on them anyways. And if you fuck transsexual then it's ok, she was good-looking enough for you.

-However, there are some gems there too. Most girls aren't attractive, but there are some legit high IQ good-looking girls with nice careers (i.e. they aren't poor green card hoes).

-The hottest Filipinas I have seen could pass as Latinas. Maybe they have some Spanish blood, the Philippines was a Spanish colony. They look like Latinas.

-Average male height in the Philippines is 5'4 / 163 cm so if you are manlet it doesn't matter that much when you go there.

@Proex @ConorMcGregor @indianoutlaw @Intjcel @RealLooksmaxxer @Fuckmachine @Won'tStopNoodling (he's lurking anyway so same to help him)


----------



## Hozay (Feb 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> View attachment 967143


If I recall correctly you are an ethnic so no JBW for you.


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ure rotting in your basement planning on what 3rd world shithole to move to because of your low SMV. Sad.


----------



## Hozay (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> If I recall correctly you are an ethnic so no JBW for you.


my skincolor says otherwise


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> my skincolor says otherwise


Cool. Then just JBW.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 5, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling​6'5 BWC Mogger of Niggers · From China
Joined Jun 10, 2020
Last seen *21 minutes ago*


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 5, 2021)

just lol at wanting to fuck subhumans


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

The best looking Filipinas look like Latinas. I thought that one hot Filipina was from Latin America.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do a Tinder experiment. Location: Manila. If you don't get 500 matches in a week you are truly subhuman.
> 
> Caveats:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't get 500 matches.


----------



## Hozay (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The best looking Filipinas look like Latinas. I thought that one hot Filipina was from Latin America.


very true story, i know alot of latinas that look fillipino too.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Should I use tinder gold?


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nah Nigga. I went to those Asian countries rarely saw an above average girl. Trannies mogged the real girls 😂😂😂🙅🏻‍♂️


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

tapout said:


> Ure rotting in your basement planning on what 3rd world shithole to move to because of your low SMV. Sad.


I live on the highest floor of an apartment, so no, I'm not in a basement. I'm not going to move there jfl. My SMV is fine.


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Should I use tinder gold?


Fuck no... Tinder Plus is enough.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Feb 5, 2021)

indeed bro im movin to philippines tmrw just to sley those feke chink ess bitches bro, fuken l0l et u reterd


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Feb 5, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Won'tStopNoodling​6'5 BWC Mogger of Niggers · From China
> Joined Jun 10, 2020
> Last seen *21 minutes ago*
> 
> View attachment 967145


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 5, 2021)

Why did you tag @Proex and @indianoutlaw jfl.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> very true story, i know alot of latinas that look fillipino too.


Yeah, the hottest Filipinas I have seen could pass as Latinas. Maybe they have some Spanish blood, the Philippines was a Spanish colony. Most Filipinas are subhuman but those are good.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> my skincolor says otherwise


U aren't white


----------



## Hozay (Feb 5, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> U aren't white


i never said i was american, i said my skin color is white


----------



## Hozay (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, the hottest Filipinas I have seen could pass as Latinas. Maybe they have some Spanish blood, the Philippines was a Spanish colony. Most Filipinas


i think there is more subhuman filipina girls ngl


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 5, 2021)

tapout said:


> Ure rotting in your basement planning on what 3rd world shithole to move to because of your low SMV. Sad.


Hey man, I enjoy living in the 3rd world. The political correctness/people in the West alone are enough to make me never want to come back again.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> i think there is more subhuman filipina girls ngl


Yeah, I mean most Filipinas are subhuman. But the good-looking ones tend to be Latina looking.


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, the hottest Filipinas I have seen could pass as Latinas. Maybe they have some Spanish blood, the Philippines was a Spanish colony. Most Filipinas are subhuman but those are good.


Facts but they live in America !


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Should I use tinder gold?


yeah you need that for changing location


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 5, 2021)

yes


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 5, 2021)

suifule for proex


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> I wouldn't get 500 matches.


I'm sure you would. What's your decile?



https://incels.wiki/images/a/a5/Scale.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hozay said:


> i never said i was american, i said my skin color is white


Nobody thinks of americans as whites though?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> Why did you tag @Proex and @indianoutlaw jfl.


Proex is Filipino and Indianoutlaw suggested that white guys should JBW in India. They might have some information about this topic.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Should I use tinder gold?


You can also try some fake location apps.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You can also try some fake location apps.


Do you know one that works well?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Do you know one that works well?


Chrome's location change.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 5, 2021)

post some pics


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> post some pics


I feel that posting pictures of those girls would be unethical. They don't expect to end up on some weird corner of the internet when they discuss with me.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I feel that posting pictures of those girls would be unethical. They don't expect to end up on some weird corner of the internet when they discuss with me.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do a Tinder experiment. Location: Manila. If you don't get 500 matches in a week you are truly subhuman.
> 
> Caveats:
> 
> ...


Show pics of yourself, at least in PM, so i know if you mog me or not.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Show pics of yourself, at least in PM, so i know if you mog me or not.


Why you care how I do in the Philippines? You want to sit and watch me fucking Filipinas? I encourage you and others who are interested to try it themselves. Then they know how you do. Your mileage might vary.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why you care how I do in the Philippines? You want to sit and watch me fucking Filipinas? I encourage you and others who are interested to try it themselves. Then they know how you do. Your mileage might vary.


I just want to know if it's worth It or not, if you mog me by far then i don't think i will have the same results.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do a Tinder experiment. Location: Manila. If you don't get 500 matches in a week you are truly subhuman.
> 
> Caveats:
> 
> ...


post some gl matches


----------



## xefo (Feb 5, 2021)

cowardly actions, my goal is to mog mog mog my surroundings, make people rethink their whole life choices at the sight of me and still remember my face months after seeing me

nothing would come close to that


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 5, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> cowardly actions, my goal is to mog mog mog my surroundings, make people rethink their whole life choices at the sight of me and still remember my face months after seeing me
> 
> nothing would come close to that


mog


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 5, 2021)

@Attorney


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

xefo69 said:


> cowardly actions, my goal is to mog mog mog my surroundings, make people rethink their whole life choices at the sight of me and still remember my face months after seeing me
> 
> nothing would come close to that


You either have it or not, and since you are here..


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

This girl was down to fuck yesterday. Fine-looking but nothing special: I would say a bit better than average. So not Stacy, but fuckable. The reason why he prefers white men? Make a guess.









Another girl. This girl is better than average but not Stacy, just like the other girl. Yesterday we planned that today we go to eat and then to my place. This morning I had to tell her that I forgot and I have other plans so we can't do it today (of course the real reason is that I'm not in the Philippines). I didn't say a word about what the other plans are, but she clearly imagines that I'm fucking another Filipina instead of her. She still wants to fuck. They really want white men. Oh and this girl said at the beginning of our Tinder discussion that she's not into ONS because sex without chemistry is boring.


----------



## xefo (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You either have it or not, and since you are here..


I am a machine in the making altho it was somewhat of a farfetched dream


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This girl was down to fuck yesterday. Fine-looking but nothing special: I would say a bit better than average. So not Stacy, but fuckable. The reason why he prefers white men? Make a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your PSL?


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> What's your PSL?


I don't know. I don't care about PSL. I'm better than average but not chad.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't know. I don't care about PSL. I'm better than average but not chad.


Send pics


----------



## Attorney (Feb 5, 2021)

africancel said:


> @Attorney


I thought about the same thing a few days ago, but I don't think it's him tbh.


----------



## AlexAP (Feb 5, 2021)

A friend of mine is in the Philippines right now (he was there before Corona). He's 38 and was gl before, now he is chubby. He's slaying hard, but the girls he get are not gl.

However, his stories (he showed me pics) confirmed to me that the stories about Philippines are real and not just Internet Larpers or 50+ yo Betabuxxers lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> A friend of mine is in the Philippines right now (he was there before Corona). He's 38 and was gl before, now he is chubby. He's slaying hard, but the girls he get are not gl.
> 
> However, his stories (he showed me pics) confirmed to me that the stories about Philippines are real and not just Internet Larpers or 50+ yo Betabuxxers lmao


Ok this convinced me


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Attorney said:


> I thought about the same thing a few days ago, but I don't think it's him tbh.


Jfl, we have a completely different writing style and our opinions differ in many regards. The only thing we have in common is that we both recognize the superiority of Asian women.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> A friend of mine is in the Philippines right now (he was there before Corona). He's 38 and was gl before, now he is chubby. He's slaying hard, but the girls he get are not gl.
> 
> However, his stories (he showed me pics) confirmed to me that the stories about Philippines are real and not just Internet Larpers or 50+ yo Betabuxxers lmao


The Philippines might be better than Thailand because Thailand is all about prostitution. However, in the Philippines, these girls genuinely want white dick.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Ok this convinced me


This is what you do after the pandemic is over:


----------



## Attorney (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The only thing we have in common is that we both recognize the superiority of Asian women.


And that you are both permarotters.


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 5, 2021)

There's a war now in Philippines...


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> There's a war now in Philippines...


Low T high inhib if you let that stop you.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> There's a war now in Philippines...


You sure?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 5, 2021)

No reason to waste time doing any of this until you're going and have tickets booked. Just believe his words. 



Wallenberg said:


> This girl was down to fuck yesterday. Fine-looking but nothing special: I would say a bit better than average. So not Stacy, but fuckable. The reason why he prefers white men? Make a guess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 967286
> ...


Just ruin her opinion of white men theory.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The Philippines might be better than Thailand because Thailand is all about prostitution. However, in the Philippines, these girls genuinely want white dick.


Thai girls genuinely prefer white farangs too. Same penis size stereotype, just like all of Asia. I would go to China over both of these but it makes little difference.


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You sure?


Yes, it's a war on drugs, people are shot in the streets, some just because they were in the wrong place at the wrong time...


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yes, it's a war on drugs, people are shot in the streets, some just because they were in the wrong place at the wrong time...



In major cities? Damn even running JBW is becoming impossible due to covid and chiggas killing each others


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 5, 2021)

Overall this thread is water.

Btw if you want a hqnp virgin stay away from the big cities, and that goes for all Asian countries. Provincial and rural areas, Becky tier virgins are bountiful. You may have to looksmax them yourself a bit and identify their potential based off bone structure and lack of makeup, cause a lot of them won't know how to make up and filter fraud like the city whores.


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 5, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> In major cities? Damn even running JBW is becoming impossible due to covid and chiggas killing each others


Yeah, in big cities, smaller ones have a problem with Muslims guerillas and insurgents, the Western media mostly ignores their attacks and killings, focusing on the government sanctioned killings of drug dealers and users, depicting them as victims.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah, in big cities, smaller ones have a problem with Muslims guerillas and insurgents, the Western media mostly ignores their attacks and killings, focusing on the government sanctioned killings of drug dealers and users, depicting them as victims.


I think i will just try Thailand then tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Overall this thread is water.


Yeah, the Philippines surely has a reputation as JBW paradise, but I was never interested in the Philippines. Just out of curiosity wanted to try Tinder in Manila. 

I think I will add a vacation in the Philippines to my to-do list. Spending a month or at least a couple of weeks there could be nice. War on drugs doesn't scare me.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks perfectly fine. Honestly, areas in these videos look better than some places in Europe and America... 

Just stay at a hotel, invite girls there, chill at the pool, that's it. Maybe take pictures in front of some tourist attractions to get even better pictures to put on your Tinder profile, but you don't really need those pictures in the Philippines. They might help back home in the West tho.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

This might be worth trying. @ConorMcGregor 


@copingvolcel wrote this in another topic:

"If you were in Manilla in the Philippines, you could get laid at least once per day with https://www.filipinocupid.com/ "


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> This might be worth trying. @ConorMcGregor
> 
> 
> @copingvolcel wrote this in another topic:
> ...


Gonna philippinesmaxx then


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 5, 2021)

Apparently ugly curries can slay there someone told me


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Apparently ugly curries can slay there someone told me


That sounds like a cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> That sounds like a cope.


There was a .co thread about it someone showed me


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> There was a .co thread about it someone showed me


I don't read incel forums.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Feb 5, 2021)

Filipinas LOVE White guys.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 5, 2021)

it seems like if you really want to JBW max in asia youd have to find out a way to move there permanently 

get a career where you can work remotely or teach english or something, no idea how guys do it

would be interesting to see an effortpoast by someone who actually did it on how the logistics work


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey @mgtowmadness you should consider this.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> it seems like if you really want to JBW max in asia youd have to find out a way to move there permanently
> 
> get a career where you can work remotely or teach english or something, no idea how guys do it
> 
> would be interesting to see an effortpoast by someone who actually did it on how the logistics work


I don't plan to move to the Philippines. I don't need to locationmax. I can see myself visiting there once on a vacation. But yeah, if someone wants to JBW max then he should move there or at least visit regularly. Teaching English is a popular option. Regular trips with welfare money is one option.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

These are my results for the last 12 hours or so. Just wake up.

I don't think this topic needs any more evidence: If you are interested, try it yourself.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are my results for the last 12 hours or so. Just wake up.
> 
> I don't think this topic needs any more evidence: If you are interested, try it yourself.
> 
> ...


bruh thats insane


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are my results for the last 12 hours or so. Just wake up.
> 
> I don't think this topic needs any more evidence: If you are interested, try it yourself.
> 
> ...


Holy fuark


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 6, 2021)

@ConorMcGregor @Cali Yuga I stop my experiment in Manilas. I got at least 456 new matches in the last ~ 18 hours. I didn't count, but I estimate that I got 700 - 900 matches in 2-3 days. Even if I would mog you would still get matches in Manila as long as you are a decent white guy.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 6, 2021)

tapout said:


> Ure rotting in your basement planning on what 3rd world shithole to move to because of your low SMV. Sad.


Keep coping. You're just mirin my immune system. I've had sex with 50 trannies so far at least in the last year, and not once did I wear a condom. 10 HIV and standard STD blood tests later: still no HIV in my system. Doubt that'll change any time soon. Hell I've even tongue-fucked their assholes, they loved every second of it and it did taste weird as shit, nonetheless not even tongue-fungus was caught.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 6, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do a Tinder experiment. Location: Manila. If you don't get 500 matches in a week you are truly subhuman.
> 
> Caveats:
> 
> ...


relevant signature tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 6, 2021)

Felix97 said:


> Keep coping. You're just mirin my immune system. I've had sex with 50 trannies so far at least in the last year, and not once did I wear a condom. 10 HIV and standard STD blood tests later: still no HIV in my system. Doubt that'll change any time soon. Hell I've even tongue-fucked their assholes, they loved every second of it and it did taste weird as shit, nonetheless not even tongue-fungus was caught.


fuck u were faster than me faggot


----------



## oldcell (Feb 6, 2021)

No shit sherlock

Highest SMV pheno clean t lowest SMV phenocountry


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 6, 2021)

Why the hell so many adult Filipinas have braces and they like to show them in pictures? I noticed the same with Latin Americans. I heard that in Brazil it's a status symbol so they wear them when they are adults because that's when they have money for them. In my home country, only kids have braces.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The best looking Filipinas look like Latinas. I thought that one hot Filipina was from Latin America.


Just get latinas
And stop stealing women from the already incel men. You are feeding the blackpill and making it worse


----------



## Incelking (Feb 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are my results for the last 12 hours or so. Just wake up.
> 
> I don't think this topic needs any more evidence: If you are interested, try it yourself.
> 
> ...


Do You guys have any Idea How we can change location without payment?


----------



## malta483 (Mar 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are my results for the last 12 hours or so. Just wake up.
> 
> I don't think this topic needs any more evidence: If you are interested, try it yourself.
> 
> ...


Tinder?!


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

@higgabigga @portuguesecel


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @higgabigga @portuguesecel


Why the tag?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Why the tag?


He wants us to JBW Bro


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 21, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> View attachment 967286







HAHAHAHAHAHA that’s actually so fucking sad. why do gook women despise their men so much? are the memes about asian guys dicks being small that true. i would have roped if my women treated me like this


what a self hating thot, holy shit if i was gook rn i’d feel so down. my heart goes out to u guys who women do this to


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Why the tag?


Go to Philippines and slay


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He wants us to JBW Bro


Hmm maybe not you but @higgabigga might


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He wants us to JBW Bro


You'd have to put in a lot of effort to be white, for me I get to just exist as I am
But being white is a minus so it's okay.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Go to Philippines and slay


Why? It's scummu


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Hmm maybe not you but @higgabigga might


I’m as white as @higgabigga


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> You'd have to put in a lot of effort to be white, for me I get to just exist as I am
> But being white is a minus so it's okay.


You’re into Asians and so you’ll do better in Philippines than in Russia or America


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> You'd have to put in a lot of effort to be white, for me I get to just exist as I am
> But being white is a minus so it's okay.


I’m white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I’m as white as @higgabigga


I mean you seem to be into Portuguese women only


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re into Asians and so you’ll do better in Philippines than in Russia or America


I'm into white women only
Middle eastern at worst


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I mean you seem to be into Portuguese women only


Ion care anymore. I realized I’m ugly, I can’t afford to have any standards in terms of race or attractiveness


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I’m white


I know


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'm into white women only
> Middle eastern at worst


This is why you’ll stay incel you have too high standards


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Ion care anymore. I realized I’m ugly, I can’t afford to have any standards in terms of race or attractiveness


I see and I’m the same bro


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> This is why you’ll stay incel you have too high standards


@higgabigga can have high standards


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga can have high standards


I agree but he wants legit female models


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I see and I’m the same bro


U aren’t ugly tho, u are only ugly because u are fat but u will be above avg when lean


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> This is why you’ll stay incel you have too high standards


My standards are reasonable.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I agree but he wants legit female models


No.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> My standards are reasonable.


Would u date low tier beckie ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

Is fuck every single one of @LondonVillie 's slays who are not black or Asian, are below the age of 25, and are below 150lbs


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Would u date low tier beckie ?


Pic


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> My standards are reasonable.


Hmm


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Pic


3-3.5 psl girls ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> 3-3.5 psl girls ?


Everyone here who says no is coping


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> 3-3.5 psl girls ?


Picture


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Picture







ion no something like this ig


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 21, 2021)

K


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> View attachment 1054900
> 
> ion no something like this ig


Hell yes bitch. She'd ghost me or not respond to my message though.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Hell yes bitch. She'd ghost me or not respond to my message though.


I saw your thread a while back and u we’re doing great on yubo in terms of matches


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I saw your thread a while back and u we’re doing great on yubo in terms of matches


He sent me the messages he sent and they’re very weird
He sent one saying he’d kidnap her lol
Most people just say “hi how are you?”


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He sent me the messages he sent and they’re very weird
> He sent one saying he’d kidnap her lol
> Most people just say “hi how are you?”


@higgabigga is this true ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga is this true ?


..


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He sent me the messages he sent and they’re very weird
> He sent one saying he’d kidnap her lol
> Most people just say “hi how are you?”


I never sent you anything of the sort. 
@portuguesecel londonvillie is on a trolling spree


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I never sent you anything of the sort.
> @portuguesecel londonvillie is on a trolling spree


My bad she sent it
But still you should have snap, Insta and make the first move Andrei


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> My bad she sent it
> But still you should have snap, Insta and make the first move Andrei


Ok Rafael, tell me more


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Ok Rafael, tell me more


That’s not my name Andrei Kachinskov


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> That’s not my name Andrei Kachinskov


That's not my last name, failed dox Rafael


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> That's not my last name, failed dox Rafael


He said his name was Billy


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> That's not my last name, failed dox Rafael


Problem?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He said his name was Billy


The cops that were gonna arrest him for sexual harassment and the girl who reported him said his name was Rafael sol


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> The cops that were gonna arrest him for sexual harassment and the girl who reported him said his name was Rafael sol


@LondonVillie why are u sexually harassing people ppl ?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @LondonVillie why are u sexually harassing people ppl ?


I didn’t 
He’s making things up


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @LondonVillie why are u sexually harassing people ppl ?


Ask him


----------



## johncruz12345 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'm into white women only
> Middle eastern at worst


Man. You are so lucky. Slavic girls are sl hot.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I didn’t
> He’s making things up


Hes not. @higgabigga never lied to me


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Man. You are so lucky. Slavic girls are sl hot.


Maybe


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Hes not. @higgabigga never lied to me


He’s a troll sometimes


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s a troll sometimes


He never trols


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He never trols


Andrei .... is a good boy you’re right


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Andrei .... is a good boy you’re right


@higgabigga that ur name ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga that ur name ?


Yeah.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Yeah.


He’s trying to dox u I think


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He’s trying to dox u I think


Let's see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> He’s trying to dox u I think


I’m not 
Dont cause trouble Pedro


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not
> Dont cause trouble Pedro


My name is not Pedro Rafael


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> My name is not Pedro Rafael


According to @lutte you have a younger sister and study economics


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> According to @lutte you have a younger sister and study economics


I don’t have a younger sister and I also don’t study economics also my name isn’t Pedro don’t cause trouble Rafael


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I don’t have a younger sister and I also don’t study economics also my name isn’t Pedro don’t cause trouble Rafael


@lutte


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @lutte


Why are u tagging him ? He knows nothing about my personal life Rafael


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Why are u tagging him ? He knows nothing about my personal life Rafael


Luckily that’s not my name Pedro


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Luckily that’s not my name Pedro


@higgabigga told me it was so... it’s either Rafael or Billy


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga told me it was so... it’s either Rafael or Billy


It’s neither 
Jfl if you think I’d tell anyone here my real name nor a girl online 
Even my girlfriend doesn’t know my real name jfl


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s neither
> Jfl if you think I’d tell anyone here my real name nor a girl online
> Even my girlfriend doesn’t know my real name jfl


@higgabigga I think Rafael is a bit deluded don’t u think ?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga I think Rafael is a bit deluded don’t u think ?


Hes coping a little bit


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga I think Rafael is a bit deluded don’t u think ?


Rafael is a Spanish and Portuguese name anyways


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Rafael is a Spanish and Portuguese name anyways


Whatever u say Rafael or Billy


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Hes coping a little bit


How so? Andrei K?


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> How so? Andrei K?


Why are u trying to dox him ?


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> According to @lutte you have a younger sister and study economics


He does he showed me her


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Whatever u say Rafael or Billy


Ok Pedro


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Why are u trying to dox him ?


K could mean anything 
K is a very common letter


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ok Pedro


My name isn’t Pedro.


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @higgabigga told me it was so... it’s either Rafael or Billy


Rafael sounds fitting if he’s part jewish


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Rafael sounds fitting if he’s part jewish


Rafael isn’t a Jewish name Sven


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Rafael isn’t a Jewish name Sven


@lutte


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Rafael isn’t a Jewish name Sven


It is hebrew in origin though and to my ears it sounds like a name that isn’t very common but might occur amongst jews


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Rafael sounds fitting if he’s part jewish


I wish I had a Romance language name ngl
My name is a disgusting Slavic name yuck


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> It is hebrew in origin though and to my ears it sounds like a name that isn’t very common but might occur amongst jews


Most names are Hebrew in origin. David for example and most people aren’t Jewish


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> My name isn’t Pedro.


Ok Pedro F


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I wish I had a Romance language name ngl
> My name is a disgusting Slavic name yuck


Ok Rafael


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ok Pedro F


My name isn’t Pedro F


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Ok Rafael


I wish I had a name like that ngl @lutte


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> My name isn’t Pedro F


Pedro J. C.
Universidade de Lisboa


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Pedro J. C.
> Universidade de Lisboa


Stop doxxing me this had gone to far


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Stop doxxing me this had gone to far


Can you send me your thesis in hebrew studies it seems interesting


----------



## mogstar (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Can you send me your thesis in hebrew studies it seems interesting


Thats it im reporting u to the mods


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Can you send me your thesis in hebrew studies it seems interesting


Shalom Sven


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Shalom Sven


Sven is not a name any young person would have


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Sven is not a name any young person would have


Ok Lars


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ok Lars


Lars feels like a middle age person’s name to me


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 21, 2021)

Can u really fuck 12 year olds there


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Lars feels like a middle age person’s name to me


Ok Johan


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Ok Johan


Maby


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Maby


Johan Eriksen


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Johan Eriksen


Ok Rafael who studies economy at the uni of london


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ok Rafael who studies economy at the uni of london


I’m not clever enough to study economics


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not clever enough to study economics


You told me you like ancient indian literature so you must be quite bright


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You told me you like ancient indian literature so you must be quite bright


I can barely count up to 3


----------



## lutte (Mar 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I can barely count up to 3


Do you know any Russian?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Do you know any Russian?


No


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 7, 2021)

Bump @BigBiceps @Weed


----------



## Weed (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm swiping in Quezon rn but I'll try Malita or whatevrr it is lel


----------



## Weed (Oct 7, 2021)

Badoo jews pushed my profile to the bottom after some tranny from Bangkok reported my profile after I said I don't wanna have sex with trannies. I got some yellow card warning or something


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> Badoo jews pushed my profile to the bottom after some tranny from Bangkok reported my profile after I said I don't wanna have sex with trannies. I got some yellow card warning or something


does ur mom know ur a mutt


----------



## Weed (Oct 7, 2021)

Tony said:


> does ur mom know ur a mutt


Yeah, she's a mutt herself duh...


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

@gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad


----------



## the BULL (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad


who cares about philippinas 
i'd rather die alone


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

the BULL said:


> who cares about philippinas
> i'd rather die alone


You are a geomaxxer so you probably should. Warmer than Russia too.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 5, 2022)

I can change my location to Manilla on tinder without tinder gold ?
Or do I need a VPN ?


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

Future chad said:


> I can change my location to Manilla on tinder without tinder gold ?
> Or do I need a VPN ?


You can do it with chrome


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

@Zenturio


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 5, 2022)

Yeah I’m gonna go to phillipines when I finish my trip to Mongolia


----------



## Zenturio (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @Zenturio


I don't go to ape island no thanks


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 5, 2022)

what if im a 5'5 white male.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> This girl was down to fuck yesterday. Fine-looking but nothing special: I would say a bit better than average. So not Stacy, but fuckable. The reason why he prefers white men? Make a guess.
> 
> 
> View attachment 967286
> ...


this is literally like watching a man drown while you are dying from thrist.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> what if im a 5'5 white male.


Depends on face but still jbw

Weird q honestly


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Depends on face but still jbw
> 
> Weird q honestly


I mostly thought JBW worked cuz whites are taller and have better facial features than asian on average, ditch them and it doesn't seem remarkable.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I mostly thought JBW worked cuz whites are taller and have better facial features than asian on average, ditch them and it doesn't seem remarkable.


Pm face


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Pm face


will do after class


----------



## btsgangruling (Jul 5, 2022)

Its greencard/betabux maxer and trannies mostly


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> will do after class


Yeah, you have good coloring for JBW. Also, lose fat.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Yeah, you have good coloring for JBW. Also, lose fat.


could I be a HTN if I lose fat + build an above average phyisque?


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> could I be a HTN if I lose fat + build an above average phyisque?


yes


----------



## gamma (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad


Filipinas have very high bodycounts, am I right?


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

gamma said:


> Filipinas have very high bodycounts, am I right?


They seem pretty promiscuous. Some of them are devoted Catholics tho, but then again, we know that religion doesn't stop women from being promiscuous.


----------



## sibience (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad



YES I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THIS I DONT NEED A REMINDER THAT EVERY ASIAN GIRL HAS NO SELF RESPECT AND THAT I AM FUCKING TRIGGERED THAT WHITES CANT BE INCELS NO MATTER HOW UGLY AND IT MAKES ME NOT WANT TO BE WITH ANY ASIAN GIRL OR EVER RESPECT AN ASIAN GIRL.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jul 5, 2022)

Poor trash country filled with poor trash dogs of women. Some are fuckable, so what? I wouldn't want to even be associated with that country or its people. Filipinos are like the Guatemalans of Asia.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

sibience said:


> YES I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THIS I DONT NEED A REMINDER THAT EVERY ASIAN GIRL HAS NO SELF RESPECT AND THAT I AM FUCKING TRIGGERED THAT WHITES CANT BE INCELS NO MATTER HOW UGLY AND IT MAKES ME NOT WANT TO BE WITH ANY ASIAN GIRL OR EVER RESPECT AN ASIAN GIRL.


Nah Asian girls are hot, cute, and know how to behave. Great for LTR.


----------



## sibience (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nah Asian girls are hot, cute, and know how to behave. Great for LTR.



No, you are falling into the halo effect... 

And no they do not know how to behave because they cuck my own race shamelessly


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 5, 2022)

sibience said:


> No, you are falling into the halo effect...


Elaborate.


----------



## sibience (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Elaborate.



You say they know how to behave and good for ltr... But that is just because you think they are attractive and because they look harmless and shy and cute.

How do you not know halo effect but you are on this forum this long...


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad


I ain't going there. Most of them just want a ticket to a western country and most are ugly


----------



## Ken (Jul 5, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> @gamma @weebcel @AlexBrown84 @the BULL @Predeterminism @sibience @Ken @MarkCorrigan @Gallowglass @ChristianChad


I want to LTR a non-primitive decent looking female. I dont want to fly thousands of miles to bang used up, diseased sloots.


----------



## Wallenberg (Wednesday at 6:44 AM)

b


----------

